# Stomach issues



## Unrealistic (Nov 28, 2016)

I have been having this problem for too long
Whenever I reach my Uni I always have to run to the bathroom to poop and the bumpy ride gives me gasses as well, which disturb me in my class
I feel like my veins crushing or like someone pressing buttons or popping something inside my stomach sometimes it has a sound as well, and get like a fart sound or gargling loud.
There have been times during silence I get a weird noise like peuwwwww and it's very loud n it goes on.
Almost everyone can hear it and it comes from my left side and where my kidney is or under it 
Idk what to do
Makes me so uncomfortable in the class I can barely focus 
I get so paranoid as if I will faint by just thinking my stomach will make a noise and everyone will hear it 
Ia this normal? Is there's a cure ? Should I go to the doctor ?


----------

